# michael whittmann



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

hey...my name is heather...im irish and im in the midst of doing
my leaving cert which is the big exams here to get you into
college....im studying history and im doing a research topic
on michael wittmann. any information anyone could give
me would be really appriciated!! 
i havnt decided what aspect of his career im going to do
it on yet so again any suggestions would be appricitated
also!! 
THANKS!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 15, 2006)

Proper spelling of his name is Michael Wittmann. Here are few links:

Michael Wittmann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Michael Wittmann

Michael Wittmann page 2

Michael Wittmann

introduction

Michael Wittmann

Try google and welcome. Hopefully you stay and don't just use us for your paper.


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

this is a deadly forum!!
ive just been looking around it!!
im mad into ww2 history and just stumbled apon
this while googling wittmann!!( sowi bout the spelling its a
habit...friends name has a h in it!!) 
thanks for all the links!!
ill definatly be staying around!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 15, 2006)

Your welcome, make sure you post here, we welcome new people.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 15, 2006)

Piss on that, new members suck @ss... Go away and never come back............


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 15, 2006)

Come on Dan talking like that you will scare her away.


----------



## Soren (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey, she'll have to learn to deal with Les sooner or later anyways, so why not start now ? 

No disrespect Les, its just I know it takes some getting used to your tone for the 'newbies', but then you're also a splendid character, would certainly miss you if you werent here anymore


----------



## delcyros (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome, Heather, to this board.
Why do You need to do research on this topic? Wittmann is covered well since years.
Even in case I receive a lot of critzism for it:
You may cut Wittmanns kill claims down by one third at least.
Happens to everyone. Be careful if You engage claims without sources. Best is to doublecheck it with the loss lists, if avaiable.
However, Wittmanns record still is outstanding.

cheers,


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 15, 2006)

If she does what shes supposed to do, she'll look around and get an idea of what she's in for.... 90% of everything I say is BS anyways..


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 15, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> If she does what shes supposed to do, she'll look around and get an idea of what she's in for.... 90% of everything I say is BS anyways..



Is that what your fiery redhead (if I recall she is redhead I could be wrong) wife tells you? No one helps to keep us grounded like wifes can.


----------



## Rugger (Nov 16, 2006)

From this site:
http://www.panzermuseum.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=28&Itemid=58

"This file contains SS-Hauptsturmführer Michael Wittmann's personnel documents. While it is certainly not a complete record of his military service, it has a variety of interesting documents, including a set of maps detailing the battle at Villers-Bocage."

I just put the images into a PDF, he has several useful documents on his site.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello Heather, welcome to the site.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2006)

> I just put the images into a PDF, he has several useful documents on his site.


If u read German it is...


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2006)

delcyros said:


> Welcome, Heather, to this board.
> Why do You need to do research on this topic? Wittmann is covered well since years.
> Even in case I receive a lot of critzism for it:
> You may cut Wittmanns kill claims down by one third at least.
> ...




in the leaving cert here we have to choose a topic that we have some
interest in and do a research essay on it...ive always been mad into
ww2. but i decided that id research something that i havnt really looked
into before...so tanks seemed like the obvious one to go for since i never
really had any interest in it before and my dad suggested wittmann and i figured when i came accross this site that it might help me!! which it has!(thanks hunter368 and rugger)
oh and thanks everyone for the welcomes!!
and dont worry lesofprimus ive looked around already and realised
what im in for!lol
thanks again!! youve all been a great help!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## delcyros (Nov 21, 2006)

...then I hope You enjoi Your essay and have success with it.
If You encounter problems with german sources, let us know,
someone here on the board usually helps out.
...as long as they haven´t to translate whole books...


----------



## Henk (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome here Heather.

Les I have been there done that. You should be glad we have a new FEMALE member. LOL


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2006)

lol why are there not many girls in here!!
xxx


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2006)

Cause we chase em off with pitchforks and fire, for they are all the Devils daughters...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Because Lanc likes Sheep better than girls thats why...


----------



## Henk (Nov 26, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because Lanc likes Sheep better than girls thats why...



   , ag no Lanc that is wrong mate to do to all the other members.


----------



## Heather (Nov 28, 2006)

oh well ye have one now!
if theres others talk to me!!lol
xxx


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool another irishman, or irishwoman I should say


----------

